# Toronto's New Panorama Lounge



## Blackwolf (Feb 2, 2012)

VIA posted up this morning an update on the renovations taking place at Toronto's Union Station. While I've not seen any photos of the main public spaces just yet, the new Panorama Lounge seems to be quite the impressive space.







A Preview of the Panorama

Opens officially on March 12th!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 9, 2012)

In comparison, I wonder what the Magnolia Room in NOL will look like when the renovations there are done? Somehow I suspect it won't look as nice....


----------



## yarrow (Apr 14, 2012)

it's beyond spiffy. i would say the toronto panorama lounge is 4 times the size of the metro lounge in chicago. a bank of 5 computers for complimentary use, 2 fridges full of interesting free beverages (ginger ale, tomato juice, lemon tea, coke, etc). 2 large magazine racks (one english publications, one french). 2 coffee/hot chocolate machines. very nice art work. reminded me of a very large, upscale hotel lobby. a wonderful ambience while waiting for the canadian. the toronto lounge contrasted with that in vancouver which was small cramped and except for the outdoor patio not that pleasant of a waiting spot. the panorama lounge in winnipeg was much better than in vancouver but none can hold a candle to toronto


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow. Very nice. They managed to make it look both modern and vintage at the same time.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 15, 2012)

Will Amtrak passengers be able to access it?


----------



## manderson (Apr 15, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Will Amtrak passengers be able to access it?


Don't think there's an Amtrak route to/from Toronto. The Maple Leaf is operated by VIA Rail in Canada.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 15, 2012)

Are there any plans to install Wifi on the Canadian, or should we just look out the windows?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 16, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Are there any plans to install Wifi on the Canadian, or should we just look out the windows?


i don't know. the canadian goes through some pretty empty of people and technology country. the 1,000 miles of canadian shield for one example. you do have web access at vancouver, jasper, winnipeg and toronto that i know of. most folks i talked to commented on how glad they were to be web and cell free. able to just sit in the dome and gaze or talk to fellow passengers in the bullet lounge of the park car


----------

